# Dumb, so dumb



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess I am a heartless A$$. Why is it necessary for people to risk their lives to rescue idiots like this.
I can't help but feel some people should be allowed to die from the mistakes. You know, survival of the fittest
or in this case, the less stupid. I understand kids making mistakes but... maybe he was texting and didn't see the water


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Beyond comprehension. 

He should have to pay for the truck.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Hey look, it's a river. As soon as this boat goes by, I don't see any reason not to try to drive in it.

SMH


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Unreasonable faith in 4wd has many martyrs.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

He was stupid enough to drive into the flood waters he should be smart enough to drive out or die. Stupid is as stupid does. No rescue for him, IMO.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

In Arizona we have what is called "The Stupid Motorist Law." If someone drives into a flooded wash (flash floods very common in monsoon season) and needs to be rescued, they pay $10,000. Swift water rescues (and deaths) happen every year, yet people still drive into flooded areas. The excuse I hear most often is, "My truck is real heavy, it can make it." Ha! An ocean liner is heavy, but it still floats away!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I always tell folks..4 wheel drive just lets you get stuck further in...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> In Arizona we have what is called "The Stupid Motorist Law." If someone drives into a flooded wash (flash floods very common in monsoon season) and needs to be rescued, they pay $10,000. Swift water rescues (and deaths) happen every year, yet people still drive into flooded areas. The excuse I hear most often is, "My truck is real heavy, it can make it." Ha! An ocean liner is heavy, but it still floats away!


I had to look it up

Stupid Motorist Law
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The "Stupid Motorist Law" is a law in the U.S. State of Arizona that states that any motorist who becomes stranded after driving around barricades to enter a flooded stretch of roadway may be charged for the cost of their rescue. The law corresponds to section 28-910 of the Arizona Revised Statutes.[1]

If public emergency services (such as a fire department or paramedics) are called to rescue a flooded motorist and tow the vehicle out of danger in Arizona, the cost of those services can be billed to the motorist, plus additional liability of up to $2,000.[2] Motorists are only liable if water already covers the road, barriers are in place but bypassed, and people are rescued from a vehicle.[2] The 'Stupid Motorist Law' in not a chargeable statute; to be fined under the law, a motorist must commit at least one other violation.[3]

Although the statute was enacted in 1995, only a handful of incidents had been prosecuted under ARS 28-910 as of 2015.[3]


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Life has a habit of giving you the same lesson until you learn. If you refuse to listen to instruction, it is the college of hard knocks. We have all experienced both.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Good job. I've never actually looked it up. On the news they also say if you drive into flooded waters that are marked, "Do not enter when flooded," you are also held accountable. Many of our washes are marked with the signs, and barricades usually only go up for the major roadways. And it is true, most get rescued but not fined, cuz most of the idiots that drive into flooded washes with their children and elderly wives (one of the deaths last year) don't have any money anyway.

It's pretty amazing to see a river bed that is dry all year suddenly fill from bank to bank. The major washes have sensors miles above the roadways, so it is very predictable when the water will hit particular areas. That gives time for warnings and to get the barricades up. Some of my friends monitor the frequencies that report the rising water levels, and then they all rush out to stand on the bridges to watch the water go by. It's very dramatic, but very dangerous to get anywhere near the water.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What an idiot. You can plainly see from the start that he should have went far left and maybe he would have gotten lucky and made it.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

...meanwhile in Russia.






It's only "dumb" if you *FAIL*!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

IDK if you recall that "siblings" thread I started. But one of the issues was I said he should have to pay for the search and rescue crew that helicoptered him out of the grand canyon when they went hiking, she sprained an ankle, and they didn't return to their cozy hotel room and someone called in they were lost. All I said was, why don't you pay to have a helicopter, medic and rescue crew on call so I don't have too? Was I rude?


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Ripon said:


> IDK if you recall that "siblings" thread I started. But one of the issues was I said he should have to pay for the search and rescue crew that helicoptered him out of the grand canyon when they went hiking, she sprained an ankle, and they didn't return to their cozy hotel room and someone called in they were lost. All I said was, why don't you pay to have a helicopter, medic and rescue crew on call so I don't have too? Was I rude?


This is what bothers me about universal health care. I drag race motorcycles. I'm going to be in an accident one day. Thanks for paying for my broken back, legs, neck, right?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Natural selection at work. My question is who's the bigger idiot?? The driver or the guy that risked everything to save the moron.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not drive into water of unknown depth!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Even an few inches of water that is moving fast enough can pick up a car or truck. Same principle as filling up the thread with water on the highway.

But that, that looks like whitewater rafting water or driving into the ocean.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Natural selection at work. My question is who's the bigger idiot?? The driver or the guy that risked everything to save the moron.


well at least some people have compassion to help. I think that is a good thing, though they gotta know there limits on what is acceptable risk and what is not. Just think if Noah disobeyed God and let the animals use "natural selection" this world would NOT be half of an amazing place that it is today!


----------

